# need curtain advice



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm unfamiliar with curtains in general but I need some. Several choices really. Have been looking at Rose Brand stuff mostly, like the Charisma, but there are several choices. Panne velour is like $18 a yard, crushed velvet $24, 25 ounce super black masking fabric $32, 32 ounce heavy velour $32, etc., etc., etc. 

Or I could go to Hobby Lobby and get some $14.99 a yard black velvet, with 40% off of that. Its not as opaque, and I'm sure in a commercial environment it won't last as long, but for home curtains, does it matter all that much? Not sure which direction to go here. I need about 35 yards so I don't really want to do it twice.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you wanting the curtians for asthetics or absorbtion? How much surface area are you considering covering/which walls? Just thinking cause too much can be overkill & deaden the room.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Are you wanting the curtians for asthetics or absorbtion? How much surface area are you considering covering/which walls? Just thinking cause too much can be overkill & deaden the room.


Wanting it mainly for looks, to block out sunlight out of a double window on my right side, and to absorb stray light from the projector especially since it is a black room with white windows and illuminating the window is pretty annoying. Then I want to duplicate it on my left side as to be symmetrical. I assumed having it be as sound absorbing as possible is a good thing but I don't have any provable need for it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Limited amounts should be fine. Like framing the screen wall & matching each side. You can measure with REW to test the effects.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, a year later and this thread is like only 11 down. This sub forum is boring.  

I ended up going with crushed panne velvet from Rose Brand.


----------

